# How to clear preset radio stations Sherwood rx 4508 receiver



## markmisky (Jul 20, 2015)

I just bought a Sherwood rx 4508 receiver and accidently had it search for all fm radio stations with auto scan. I'm trying to clear them and start over as I only listen to 5 stations and this has 30 presets. The manual say you can change any preset chanells by assigning another station to that preset number. There are no instructions on how to clear ones completely. I tried to unplug the receiver to clear them with no luck.
Anyone have any ideas on how to clear any or all presets so I only have the 5 I want?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Generally there is no way to "clear" the presets. They'll always have some station number in memory. The only thing you can do is put your 5 favorites in positions 1-5 and don't go beyond #5.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So put your 5 channels in positions 1 - 5, and ignore the rest.


----------

